# What Traditional Bow Do You Use?



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 26, 2008)

OK - I am looking to get back into traditional bowhunting for the first time in about 10 years. I am tired of all the gadgets that go along with compounds and want to come back to the simplicity of good ol' traditional.

Anyhow, I am wanting to get a feel for what type of traditional bows you all are using out there now. 

What make of traditional bow do you use?
What poundage do you use?
Picutures would be a plus...

Thanks for all your input in advance...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a martin savanna 50@28 








and one of these, a black locust selfbow somewhere around 60@27






and last but not least a Bitterroot custom by Red Chaves
just like the bottom one in this pic


----------



## Al33 (Oct 27, 2008)

My go to bow this year is my Jodie Cole longbow, 64", 57# @ 28". Although I have both recurves and longbows, I prefer the longbows but for most of my archery years it was recurves.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoy the longbows better also Al


----------



## BGBH (Oct 27, 2008)

I LIKE EM ALL.....  JUST SOME BETTER THAN OTHERS.....I'm a longbow guy most of the time(at least here lately)but have been known to sneak out my recurve when my longbows aint looking..lol

If I was you & just getting back into it,I'd stay around the 50lb range as far as draw weight....it'll kill just about anything out there & won't kill ya to shoot it all day..Best thing to do would probably get together with some of these fine people on here & shoot some of theirs to see what ya might like......probably save ya some money in the long run...


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 27, 2008)

I own a Pronghorn custom takedown by Herb Meland. It is 53#@28", and I also have a ThunderStick X by Jim Reynolds. It is 54# @28". Both longbows are accurate, fast and virtually noise free. I also own two older Bear recurves but i hardly ever shoot them. I like the feel of the longbow much better.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very new at this traditional archery deal. I picked up a Bear Byron Ferguson Patriot hybrid longbow (64", 55#@28") here on the board back in January. I recently added an Apex Predator longbow (66", 54#@31"). I like them both. I haven't shot a recurve since I was a teenager, but I'm probably going to wind up with one before too much longer, just for kicks.

I have a fairly long draw length (31") and need a longer bow than a lot of people to avoid stacking. Longbows fill that bill nicely for me.


----------



## Winchester101 (Oct 27, 2008)

the martin Savannah is what i shoot. The bow performs better than me every time.


----------



## SOS (Oct 27, 2008)

I hunted my first 2-3 seasons with recurves.  Old Bear Hunter Takedown followed by a 56" ChekMate Hunter I takedown.  Now hunt with El Cheapo, my homemade TD longbow.  It is a 64" longbow and about 50# at almost 29".


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Howard Gamemaster Jet

56# @ 28"


----------



## BAMABUCK (Oct 28, 2008)

58 Bear Kodiak 48#@28
redwing hunter 47#@28


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a used #55lb Bighorn Recurve. I'm not sure about these bows, but I like the way it looks and the owner has taken good care of it.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 28, 2008)

Home made take down recurves.  My go to bow is 47#@27".  I also may use a 53#@27" home made recurve.
Now to get one bloody...
Dan


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2008)

Bighorns are a real good bow, You can't go wrong if it fits you and you like it. I shoot a Thunderstick MOAB.


----------



## southernmason (Oct 28, 2008)

bear grizzly 50 @ 28" recurve also i shoot self made long bow all with wooden arrows


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 29, 2008)

Apex Predator longbows


----------



## nimrodthehunter (Oct 29, 2008)

*bow*

fred bear Grizzly 55# I got it for christmas last year and have been hooked since. it has worked ok so far this year


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice deer Nimrod. You done good.


----------



## missalot (Oct 31, 2008)

i shoot a blackcreek banshee


----------



## Jeff Fortner (Oct 31, 2008)

Schafer Silvertip.   56 @31"  Smooth as silk.  I really like this one.  I used to shoot a custom built Webster and just recently got one from an old friend.  Will hunt the later season with it.


----------



## devolve (Oct 31, 2008)

rose oak recurve, 51# @28"
martin recurve, 55# @28"
bear longbow, 50# @28"


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I bought a recurve. Custom made Bighorn Recurve #55 at 31 inches. I am trying to sell all my wheels and go straigt traditional, and now that I have my new bow all I need is the wheels to go (sale). 

Thanks for all yall help with the answers...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2008)

morrison shawnee with arapaho limbs. osage riser and action boo limbs


----------



## devolve (Nov 1, 2008)

finally got a pic of my rose oak


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 6, 2008)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Well I bought a recurve. Custom made Bighorn Recurve #55 at 31 inches. I am trying to sell all my wheels and go straigt traditional, and now that I have my new bow all I need is the wheels to go (sale).
> 
> Thanks for all yall help with the answers...



That sounds like a fine bow. I hope it serves you well and brings you a lot of fun. Good luck with your arras!
That is about the same weight and draw I am shooting.
Be glad to help with arras if I can.


----------



## missalot (Nov 7, 2008)

hey john .. like that bow .. mmmmm looks  like the one i had , man that bow was nice... hope ya kill somethin with it..... john gray


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 8, 2008)

Although I have, according to PAPALAPIN, reached collector status with more bows than I can remember (seriously, I need to make a list  ) I have just received my first actual hunting recurve.

50# Left Handed Bear Kodiak Hunter, 60" with a flat gold coin. 

I need to take a pic and show you guys this bow. You're not gonna believe the shape it's in. Absolutely MINT.  

Gotta post some pics so you all can enlighten me about it. 

The man upstairs put some really good people on this forum and this bow came from one of 'em.


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a Martin hunter I'm new to traditional and still looking for my first trad. kill


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 27, 2008)

My goto bow is a 50# grizzly, from the 70's

I have several others I shoot as well, Just I had this bow for years and Just got Into trad enough to be able to hunt and I gonna take a deer with the Grizzly before any of the others go to the woods 

Current Bow list 
Pse 50# take down recurve
Dan Quillian Patriot Take down recurve 61# 
Damon Hyatt Bandito 50#
Bear Alaskan 45# 
Ben Pearson Colt 55# 
?? The Stallion 49#
2 Pse Longbows 50# 60# 
York 25# 
American archery,  american hunter 44#
Black hawk avenger 43# 
Black hawk scorpion 41# 
Ben Pearson collegian 40# 
Ben Pearson Cougar 35# (Dads old Bow)
Ben Pearson "ole Hickory Bow" 15-25#
3 Kids bows,


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 28, 2008)

Jeff Fortner said:


> Schafer Silvertip.   56 @31"  Smooth as silk.  I really like this one.  I used to shoot a custom built Webster and just recently got one from an old friend.  Will hunt the later season with it.



that's a beautiful bow  man


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Nov 28, 2008)

64 inch turkey creek longbow 45#@28'


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 29, 2008)

Pittsley Predator 51@28.


----------



## Bowana (Nov 30, 2008)

Flatwoods Custom longbow, 62# @ 28"


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Apex Predator longbows



Never heard of them. Who makes them?


----------



## WildmanSC (Dec 2, 2008)

*Massie M Recurve and Dale Dye Recurve*

I shoot two recurves.  Both are 62" and 49#@28"/

Massie M recurve:






Dale Dye Recurve:






The Dye is presently at Rich Lopez's shop having the draw weight reduced to 49#, the limb tips converted to FF compatible and the bow refinished.

I also have a Marriah Thermal on order with Ric Anderson.  It will break the Cocobolo riser pattern I have with the Massie and Dye recurves.  It will have Macassar Ebony on the backside and belly of the riser with Bocote through the center plus whatever Ric decides to use for the accents.  The limbs will be Yew and once again I'm leaving the accenting to Ric.  It, too, will have a target weight of 49#.

Bill


----------

